# Need advise with heat applied vinyl to 100% polyester mesh!!!



## PinkyD (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi!!

My name is Nina aka Pinky. I am very new to t-shirt making. I recently purchased a vinyl cutter and heat press. My main focus right now is custom sports apparel. So far I've had some sailing. I just completed personalizing names/numbers for my roller derby team. The ladies seemed really please with the outcome. I have a few shirts to do for our A team and this is where I need advise. On of the skaters uniform shirt is a 100% polyester mesh tank. Mesh Tank - Tank Tops - American Apparel Online Store

When the shirt was handed to me, I was told that I probably would not be able to directly apply the vinyl to this shirt but create a patch for it. Does anyone know if this is accurate? I know most football jerseys are this type of material and seem to have vinyl numbers on them. I was thinking I would be safe if I would lay a teflon sheet over the shirt to prevent direct contact. Am I on the right track?

Thanks in advance!

Pinky


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Imprintables Warehouse has a heat press vinyl specifically made for mesh jerseys...


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

If the mesh isn't large open holes, like porthole mesh, you should be fine using the vinyl and teflon sheet. Might slide one in between front and back of the jersey to prevent it from sticking together, but otherwise, I've had great success decorating mesh jerseys so far.


----------



## PinkyD (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks! I ended up using a Teflon pillow in between the layers of the shirt and then a Teflon sheet over the it. It worked out beautifully. My customer told me that it couldn't be done suggesting the fabric would melt. I didn't want to tell her she was wrong as I knew it could be done. She was thrilled to see it when I revealed the shirt with the name/number directly on the shirt.


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

Pinky,
I just did 13 badger vegas gold and white football jerseys with vinyl all over it. The front had "frederick" and their number on it in 2 color. The back was their name and number in 2 color. On the top of the shoulders was a maltese cross in 3 colors. I used eco film plus i believe. 305 degrees at 15 sec for each color. I use a teflon pillow on the bottom with a teflon sheet on top. Turned out great. I can post pictures if you would like


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Frederick, as in Maryland? I grew up there....way cool!


----------



## homesteademb (Apr 22, 2008)

yup. our shop is a little west. i work in frederick. such a small world


----------



## PinkyD (Oct 30, 2008)

It is such a small world. My roller derby team is playing the Mason Dixon Roller Vixens from Frederick, MD!


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

If you are going to be doing a lot of mesh and sports apparel, you should look into the splitter press from Cliff Hix Engineering. Cliff Hix Engineering. Home of the Splitter - CHE-2400 Features

Mine has really surprised me by how many things don't have to be a problem if you can split things. If you get a splitter, I highly recommend the sleeve platen for it. I use it for a lot more than just sleeves.


----------

